# Solved: IPB manual



## icflegend (Oct 18, 2008)

i've been trying to get a hold of an IPB manual to help guide me through the use of an admin console but cant seem to find anything anywhere...
would any of you guys be able to point me in the right direction 

sorry if this is posted in thee wrong place//


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What is this IPB as there are are many uses of this acronym?


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

icflegend said:


> i've been trying to get a hold of an IPB manual to help guide me through the use of an admin console but cant seem to find anything anywhere...
> would any of you guys be able to point me in the right direction
> 
> sorry if this is posted in thee wrong place//


Try this link: http://www.invisionpower.com/community/board/documentation.html


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

DaveA said:


> What is this IPB as there are are many uses of this acronym?


IPB is usually short for Invision Power Board.


----------



## icflegend (Oct 18, 2008)

ACA529 said:


> Try this link: http://www.invisionpower.com/community/board/documentation.html


thanks a lot friend that should give me a whole load of info


----------

